# Cuaba (Cuba) Distinguido Cigar Review - Flavorful and strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a beautiful cigar, with a creamy colored, some other
times colorado wrapper. Construction is generallyvmpeccable, perfect p...

Read the full review here: Cuaba (Cuba) Distinguido Cigar Review - Flavorful and strong


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love these cigars as well Jon an often un appreciated Marca. Great review thanks.


----------

